# Dimmer Switch for Heat Bulb?



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Quick question!
Dimmer Stats weren't mentioned in any of the caresheets I read up on whilst researching, petshop didn't recommend them (Or even stock them!!), quickly learnt that heat bulbs should be statted.

Very low on funds right now as out of the job and what little money I have is currently set aside incase my Hognose needs to go to the vets (He's currently being treated at my local Reptile shop, they're awesome!), when Dad mentioned you could probably use a Dimmer Switch in place of a Dimmer Stat and offered to set one up for me, it would just mean I'd have to sit there with the thermometer and find out the right level initially.

Is he right on this, and have other people used this before with good results?
Sorry if the wording is a bit short, have a terrible cold and can't think straight :blush:


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

No replies?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

If your viv is in a room where the temperature never varies then you could set it up just with a dimmer, however, if the room temperature fluctuates then so will the temp in the viv, as the dimmer will just keep the heat source at a fixed level.

Dave


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't trust it tbh! Although in principle it is similar to a dimmer stat there is no point where your heat source would switch off at optimum temp. With a dimmer stat it turns off once the temp set is reached and comes back on when the temp drops again. With a dimmer switch the heat will be constantly on so temps will continue to rise past optimum.

As an example it would be like closing the doors in your living room and turning the fire on, the room will keep getting warmer and warmer until you switch the fire off.

You would be best getting a stat rather than risk burning your animal and having to pay vet fees or worse.

Cheers





Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

my_shed said:


> If your viv is in a room where the temperature never varies then you could set it up just with a dimmer, however, if the room temperature fluctuates then so will the temp in the viv, as the dimmer will just keep the heat source at a fixed level.
> 
> Dave


Yeah, the room stays quite constant, so I'm thinking it could work temporarily!



davree said:


> I wouldn't trust it tbh! Although in principle it is similar to a dimmer stat there is no point where your heat source would switch off at optimum temp. With a dimmer stat it turns off once the temp set is reached and comes back on when the temp drops again. With a dimmer switch the heat will be constantly on so temps will continue to rise past optimum.
> 
> As an example it would be like closing the doors in your living room and turning the fire on, the room will keep getting warmer and warmer until you switch the fire off.
> 
> ...


Whilst that is true, it's currently unstatted, so in that respect, surely using a dimmer switch set it lower in the 1st place would be okay as a temporary measure, until I can get a job and the funds to actually buy a proper stat? I'd rather actually have something at least controlling it, as opposed to it free running like it is now.


----------

